# plantage power point, comment récupérer son fichier ?



## ckoistruc (3 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, tout est dans le titre. J'étais en train de faire un power point, et la rosace s'est mise à tourner, l'application ne répond plus.....


----------



## Franz59 (4 Avril 2020)

Bonjour
Essayez de l'ouvrir avec aperçu ou Libre Office


----------



## Sly54 (4 Avril 2020)

Si l'enregistrement automatique était activé, le document est sûrement sauvegardé quelque part…


----------



## Madalvée (5 Avril 2020)

Sur Mac, Powerpoint récupère le fichier quand il est relancé, si le fichier est récupérable. Mais pourquoi utiliser Powerpoint Windows sur un Mac ?


----------

